# Wo holt ihr eure Ideen her ?



## Mway-Tuning (3. November 2004)

Ès kann sein, daß meine Frage als etwas dumm erscheint, aber es würde mich mal echt intressieren,

Wo holt ihr eure Ideen her ?

Ich habe schon einige Seiten gemacht und es hat meist auchgeklappt und es war jeder zufrieden.

Allerdings habe ich vor, die Page meiner Frau neu zu gestalten, aber mir fällt nichts ein.
Ich grübel schon seit Tagen wie die Seite aussehen soll, aber ich habe einfach keinen Geistesblitz.


----------



## schleckerbeck (3. November 2004)

Hi,

sieh dir andere Seiten an. (gute wie auch schlechte). Und pick dir die Rosinen raus! *gg*
Oder Photos und Bücher sind auch ne gute Anregung!

sers


----------



## ShadowMan (3. November 2004)

Hi!

Die Möglichkeit von schleckerbeck ist immer meine letzte Initiative falls mir absolut nichts einfallen sollte. Die besten Ideen kommen mir immer während der Autofahrt oder beim joggen.
Ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert ist ein Blatt Papier + Bleistift. Dies gehört meiner Meinung nach zu jeder guten Seite, denn Skizzen kann man sehr schnell ändern, Grafiken nicht 
Ebenfalls wichtig: Wenn deine Seite steht fallen dir auch immer wieder Dinge ein die du gern verbessern würdest. Nur so wird deine Seite immer besser und vor allem schöner.

(Tutorials.de hat auch nicht von Anfang an so ausgesehen wie jetzt )

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Mway-Tuning (3. November 2004)

Also das mit dem Stift und ein Blatt kann ich vergessen, das habe ich schon öfters versucht, leider kommt bei mir da garnichts raus weil ich absolut nicht zeichnen kann.
Normalerweise fange ich einfach mal an und dann entwickelt sichalles aber diesmal ein totales blackout.


----------



## fluessig (3. November 2004)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber die besten Ideen bekomm ich im Halbschlaf. Kurz vor dem Einschlafen explodiert mein Kopf geradezu und es kommen meist verwertbare Ideen von ganz allein. Sollte es jemals passieren, dass ich wegen meiner Kreativität eingestellt werde (unwahrscheinlich), dann würde in meinem Büro ein Bett stehen 

Manchmal greift man aber auch einfach eine Idee eines anderen auf, der sie nicht gut ausgearbeitet hat und versucht sie zu verbessern. Das nenne ich "Die Microsoft Strategie".


----------



## Mway-Tuning (3. November 2004)

Sorry wenn ich es jetzt sage, aber ihr werdet es nicht glauben mir ist gerade auf der Schüssel (Klo) eine Idee gekommen die ich wohl versuche zu verwirklichen.

Das soll aber nicht heißen das meine Frau e ist *fg*


----------



## chrisbergr (4. November 2004)

Da gibts doch nen schönen Thread zu...

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=161102

Viel Spass.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (4. November 2004)

oh da geht man ja unter


----------



## JojoS (4. November 2004)

Zum skizzieren einer Idee muss man garnicht zeichnen können. Ich mach das immer mit nem dicken Edding und ganz grob. Aber nur so kriegt man mal nen vernünftigen Aufbau und eine Art Usability hin.


----------



## Mway-Tuning (4. November 2004)

@Jojos

Bei mir ist es aber so, wenn ich mit einem Stift sitze fählt mir nichts ein !


----------



## X-trOn (8. November 2004)

Also ich stell mich immer auf den Kopf, dreh mich dreimal im Kreis und versuche dann von der Deck hängen mit dem Mund einen Entwurf zu zeichen......

nein Scherz bei seite. Es gibt einfach Tage da fällt einem was ein, und zwar meist dann wenn man gar nicht daran denkt, oder aber wenn man einen bestehenden Entwurf verbesert, dann fällt mir oft ganz was neues ein.

Sehr viel fällt mir auch ein wenn ich joggen bin, so ganz allein nach einer stunde, wenn ich schon nicht mehr kann, dann kommts auf eineml (die Idee, nichts anderes *g*)

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## hpvw (13. November 2004)

fluessig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich weiß nicht warum, aber die besten Ideen bekomm ich im Halbschlaf. Kurz vor dem Einschlafen explodiert mein Kopf geradezu und es kommen meist verwertbare Ideen von ganz allein. Sollte es jemals passieren, dass ich wegen meiner Kreativität eingestellt werde (unwahrscheinlich), dann würde in meinem Büro ein Bett stehen


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Und dann ist immer das große Problem, stehe ich jetzt auf und schreib es auf oder hoffe ich, dass ich am nächsten morgen beim aufwachen noch weiß, was ich mir am letzten abend überlegt habe?
Letzteres gelingt meißtens nicht.

EDIT: irgendwie habe ich es nicht geschafft, richtig zu zitieren (technisch gesehen)


----------



## fluessig (13. November 2004)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und dann ist immer das große Problem, stehe ich jetzt auf und schreib es auf oder hoffe ich, dass ich am nächsten morgen beim aufwachen noch weiß, was ich mir am letzten abend überlegt habe?
> Letzteres gelingt meißtens nicht.


Das ist tatsächlich das Hauptproblem  :suspekt:


----------

